# load of Bulls @ Franca de Xira



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

This is not meant to be controversial. BUT earlier this year passed Vila Franca de Xira on the train and saw the crowds assembling for the bull running. Not wishing to judge with out first hand experience I'm thinking of attending the event next year. 

Has anyone here, as a foreigner, been to this, or similar, events in Portugal and got first hand any comments or advice about them?


----------

